# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  ... και άλλα να φεύγουν

## pas2007

1. Πωλείται ο επεξεργαστής AMD Mobile Sempron CPU 3200+ 638 pin σε λειτουργική κατάσταση. 10€
2. πολυμηχάνημα Canon MX395 20€ 
3.  Adsl Pstn Router Belkin Surf N300 Wireless N Router 15€
4.  port Switch D-Link DES-1008D  8€
5. Olympia Walkie Talkie 1120  15€
6. CCFL Tester αχρησιμοποίητο 10€
7. Laptop DDR3 RAM Samsung SoDimm 2GB 1600MHz 1Rx16 PC3L 12800S 11-13-C3  13€
8 . Ram 1GB PC3200 400MHZ DDR1 Kingston KVR 400X64C3A/1G 12€
9. No name Ram DDR 1GB PC3200 400MHz  10€
10. Τροφοδοτικό PC 500W αχρησιμοποίητο 10€
11. Turbo-X Docking Station 2.5/3.5" 2x USB 3.0 Clone αχρησιμοποίητο 25€
12. Turbo-X Θήκη HDD Sata 2.5" to USB 3.0  αχρησιμοποίητο 10€
13. Turbo-X Θήκη HDD 3.5" to USB 3.0 αχρησιμοποίητο 15€
14. Docking Station All in One HDD 2.5'', 3,5'' ide/sata e-sata usb hub. 12€
15. Πολυτροφοδοτικό Laptop με 8 βυσματάκια για τάσεις 12 έως 24V αχρησιμοποίητο 12€
16. Θερμόμετρο IR 10€
17. Ανεμόμετρο 15€
18. Konig Sat finder 10€
19. Μετατροπέας sata σε ide για εσωτερικό δίσκο 3,5'' 10€
20. Μετατροπέας sata σε ide για εσωτερικό δίσκο 2,5'' 10€
21. Φορτιστής 5V 2.4A Creative Original Με διάφορα βύσματα εξόδου κατάλληλος για όλες τις πρίζες του κόσμου 10€
22. KARCHER DDC 50 ΣΥΛΛΕΚΤΗΣ ΣΚΟΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΑΝΙ 15€
23. Ενδοσκοπική κάμερα για PC και Android 5 μέτρα 2MP 20€
24. USB type C 4 port hub. 10€

----------

